# Masterbuilt smoker stopped working...



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Well for my birthday supper I was going to smoke a beef tenderloin. Marinated the tenderloin. Split up some mesquite. Cleaned the racks. Loaded it up and set it for 4 hours at 225. Wondered why after about 15 or 20 minutes I didn't see smoke. Went out and it said it was heating but temp was only at 90 degrees. I knew that couldn't be right. Even in the dead of winter I would have smoke in 20 minutes. Sure enough the heating element isn't getting hot. I fire up the gas grill and a smoke box on it to try to salvage my birthday dinner. I guess time will tell. I lost about an hour messing with it. I've got the loin on one side opposite the burner (one side is turned off.). I'm maintaining around 225. 

So now what do I do to figure out why my smoker is messed up. The back of the smoker is all riveted on. Do i pull that off? Can you even get replacement parts? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

This happened to my smoker after having it for a year and a half. I contacted masterbuilt and they sent me a brand new one.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

call masterbuilt...they have good customer service. Could be the control pad..I had trouble with mine and had to buy a new one. I was at fault for it going bad.

Wayne


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

The control pad said it was heating. I sent them an email. I guess we'll see what they come back with.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

NittanyDoug said:


> The control pad said it was heating. I sent them an email. I guess we'll see what they come back with.


And what did they respond back with??


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I need to email them with my SN and model number then see if they will do anything. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Good now that you learned your lesson upgrade to a uds.:lol: Just kidding use what ever does the job for you.My personal preference is a uds with lump charcoal.Kind of like a ronco rotisary set it and forget it.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Looks like that one you got was not "masterbuilt". Good luck with it, hope they stand behind it. I'll 2nd the UDS, they are cheaper too.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Was probably built by a uaw worker either on a monday or friday:lol:

Hopefully the company takes good care of you, please keep us posted


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey how is that uds coming along(just pulling your leg:lol.Did you get ahold of masterbuilt yet?If so what did they have to say?


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

junkman said:


> Hey how is that uds coming along(just pulling your leg:lol.Did you get ahold of masterbuilt yet?If so what did they have to say?


I owned a masterbuilt for a short time. It didn't heat from the git go. I sent a E mail to them and never did get a response back. I took the Masterbuilt back and got a Cajun Injector smoker. Works great!!!


----------

